# Hello from Oregon!



## aballard23 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi! My name is Alicia, I am 20 years old. I live in Oregon.

I have a cat, and since I live with my Mom I'm going to include the other family pets. We also have a Rottweiler, and another cat that is my sister's.

I've loved mantids since living in Washington and finding one outside. I'd really like to get one again, and perhaps a few instead of a single.. for company, or whatnot.

I'm sure I'll be looking for advice all over the place!

So.. hi again!


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome. Please be sure to use the search feature for your basic questions.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum from OHIO! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 26, 2008)

^ standard response :lol: 

hello on the forum and MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU  !!!!!


----------

